# Any Sooners on the board?



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Just wondering if there are any lurkers out there from the sooner state? 

Anybody from the southern part of the state? Just curious how well we're represented.


----------



## 05NTEX (Mar 15, 2006)

Fort worth texas here! You didnt buy your car from big red sports and imports did ya?


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Of course!!! We Okies know how to support sooner athletics:willy:


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

Is that the same dealership where Bomar "worked" at? That was the best news I heard all week, that entire OU fball program is dirty. Forget a national title this year, cause its not happening now.

GO CATS!!


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't really think that a Nat. Champ. was in the works anyway, but now it looks a little bleaker. Oh well.....they still have some talented players so this year will be interesting.

How about it Texas, any chance for a repeat this year? 

The Cats? Noooope...don't think so!


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Bomar is talking with NT.


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Interesting. Wish you folks south of the Red River the best of luck this year!


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

<--------

All you need to know!

GO CANES!


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

4wheelin said:


> Just wondering if there are any lurkers out there from the sooner state?
> 
> Anybody from the southern part of the state? Just curious how well we're represented.


I am from OK, Live in OKC work in Tulsa (co in Tulsa I get to work from home) but I have to admit I was happy to see Bomar get axed. Sorry 4wheelin I am a Cowboys fan.


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Madkat,
Nice to hear from a fellow Okie! I grew up in OKC before moving south. What kind of ride do you have? 

My nieghbour is a huge fan of OSU and I like to get him going... but all in good fun. Oh well, that's what keeps life interesting!


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

4wheelin said:


> Madkat,
> Nice to hear from a fellow Okie! I grew up in OKC before moving south. What kind of ride do you have?
> 
> My nieghbour is a huge fan of OSU and I like to get him going... but all in good fun. Oh well, that's what keeps life interesting!



I have a 06 Cyclone grey M6. How far south did you move?


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

madkat said:


> I have a 06 Cyclone grey M6. How far south did you move?


Down to the Ardmore area, about 30 min from where they are supposed to put in the MG plant. It's actually a pretty nice location being halfway between OKC and Dallas. 

I have seen only two other GTO's in town..one yellow (04 I think, he was in the local parade) and one silver (05 or 06 and has the appearance package). Have not been able to talk to either of them yet.


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

4wheelin said:


> Down to the Ardmore area, about 30 min from where they are supposed to put in the MG plant. It's actually a pretty nice location being halfway between OKC and Dallas.
> 
> I have seen only two other GTO's in town..one yellow (04 I think, he was in the local parade) and one silver (05 or 06 and has the appearance package). Have not been able to talk to either of them yet.



Hey 4wheelin, do you remember a game back in 2003, when supposedly that OU team was considered to be "one of the greatest teams in college FB history"? It was the big 12 title game, the last one each team has been too since, and you played this "nobody team" called Kansas State. Yeah I was there, and I watched one of the most "overrated" college football teams get their ass** handed to them in the most embarrasing way possible, 35-7 BLOWOUT! Team never recovered since, poor Stoops, should leave now while that program isnt on probation, which is COMING REAL SOON!!
True, you got a title, but where did stoops come from? Well from the little apple, he was taught by one of the best, Bill Snyder.
Dont betray the purple.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

NWeber said:


> Hey 4wheelin, do you remember a game back in 2003, when supposedly that OU team was considered to be "one of the greatest teams in college FB history"? It was the big 12 title game, the last one each team has been too since, and you played this "nobody team" called Kansas State. Yeah I was there, and I watched one of the most "overrated" college football teams get their ass** handed to them in the most embarrasing way possible, 35-7 BLOWOUT! Team never recovered since, poor Stoops, should leave now while that program isnt on probation, which is COMING REAL SOON!!
> True, you got a title, but where did stoops come from? Well from the little apple, he was taught by one of the best, Bill Snyder.
> Dont betray the purple.



Wow I'm not a Sooner fan, but I wouldn't be that hard on Stoops he followed another worthless coach called Switzer. Oh ya and some other no name coaches in between.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

4wheelin said:


> Down to the Ardmore area, about 30 min from where they are supposed to put in the MG plant. It's actually a pretty nice location being halfway between OKC and Dallas.
> 
> I have seen only two other GTO's in town..one yellow (04 I think, he was in the local parade) and one silver (05 or 06 and has the appearance package). Have not been able to talk to either of them yet.



I will honk on my way through ardmore to my mother-in-laws house in Lewisville. Listen for a fellow "GOAT" herders honk on Labor day.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Okie here, Man what's with all the trash talk about OU ? No team can be #1 forever. And all you trash talking Texan's need to look at the OU roster, 90% of OU's players are from Texas....


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

Dragon 32 said:


> Okie here, Man what's with all the trash talk about OU ? No team can be #1 forever. And all you trash talking Texan's need to look at the OU roster, 90% of OU's players are from Texas....



So from what part of the state do you hale from?


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Dragon 32 said:


> Okie here, Man what's with all the trash talk about OU ? No team can be #1 forever. And all you trash talking Texan's need to look at the OU roster, 90% of OU's players are from Texas....


Actually, I think most of the trash talking is, surprisingly, coming out of Kansas. I think they need to win a championship so they can lighten up a little and enjoy the game.

By the way, how are you doing since the train incident? 

Nice talking to you again.


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

madkat said:


> I will honk on my way through ardmore to my mother-in-laws house in Lewisville. Listen for a fellow "GOAT" herders honk on Labor day.


I don't know if I'll be able to hear you over the hum of my homemade ice cream freezer.


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

madkat said:


> Wow I'm not a Sooner fan, but I wouldn't be that hard on Stoops he followed another worthless coach called Switzer. Oh ya and some other no name coaches in between.



We may not have a title, but at least we dont have to cheat to win.
Enjoy probation!


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I live 30 miles south of Okc. I'm doing better since the train incident. Thank you for asking. Now about OU it's not the Fan's fault...


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

NWeber said:


> We may not have a title, but at least we dont have to cheat to win.
> Enjoy probation!


Whatever...


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

4wheelin said:


> Whatever...



Whatever.....nice come back! Probation is gonna happen, lets think why for a second, uh former OU BBall Coach Sampson got caught cheating, and now so did the fball program. No, your right, nothing is gonna happen to us...................DUMB!!!
Once again, enjoy probation, cause its gonna happen.


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Listen, this thread was not started to hash out your football opinions. It was started to find out who from Oklahoma was on the board so we could talk GTO's. Soooo if you want to spout off about the ills of Oklahoma teams and their cheatin ways, go start your own thread. I found out a long time ago that you will not make yourself look better by trashing others, so stop whining about everybody cheating, get behind your team and go win some games. Enough already!


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

4wheelin said:


> Listen, this thread was not started to hash out your football opinions. It was started to find out who from Oklahoma was on the board so we could talk GTO's. Soooo if you want to spout off about the ills of Oklahoma teams and their cheatin ways, go start your own thread. I found out a long time ago that you will not make yourself look better by trashing others, so stop whining about everybody cheating, get behind your team and go win some games. Enough already!



Hey 4hweelin, one question, are you an OU alumni? Or just an orphan fan? Orphan fan is one who is not an alumni of that school they cheer on, aka bandwagon fans, the ones who dont know jacksh*t


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

4wheelin said:


> I don't know if I'll be able to hear you over the hum of my homemade ice cream freezer.



Maybe I will stop by, I should be able to hear that from I-35


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

Dragon 32 said:


> I live 30 miles south of Okc. I'm doing better since the train incident. Thank you for asking. Now about OU it's not the Fan's fault...



Are you on the Pauls Valley side or chickasha side?


----------



## 06SoonerGTO (Aug 29, 2006)

New 06 owner in Norman. Just picked it up Monday (8/28/06) We should all meet up in the Norman/OKC area sometime.


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Congrats on the Goat! Now you will have to make excuses just to get it out on the road and listen to the sweet sound of the LS2. Enjoy!

Yeah, it would be nice to get together sometime, especially with the cooler weather we've had.


----------



## 06SoonerGTO (Aug 29, 2006)

For sure... I'll take 90 over 107ish any day. I've been driving it all over, getting on the I35 on-ramps and then exiting just to do it all over again... It's great. Just let me know if you want to get some owners together sometime.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

06SoonerGTO said:


> For sure... I'll take 90 over 107ish any day. I've been driving it all over, getting on the I35 on-ramps and then exiting just to do it all over again... It's great. Just let me know if you want to get some owners together sometime.



I am game, I live about 10 miles N of norman. Bought mine at Ferguson. Love it.

Good ole SOKC.

I gotta say 3rd gear on the on ramps is pure bliss. Hammer down baby!


----------

